# Oncology Drugs



## kjkar1960 (Feb 21, 2008)

We have been billing for drug waste using a JW modifer.  Medicare has been denying as duplicate.  When we call them they tell us it is because we are not in the cap program.  Other insurances are paying it with not problem. It was our understanding thatyou could bill drug waste without being part of the cap program? Can anyone shed some light on this? Anywhere to find out more specific Info?   Thanks for any help provided.

Karen


----------

